# What Is A Good De-Humidifier



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi board,

My Dad and I would like some reccomendations for a de-humidifier for or 321frl 5th wheel. We live in Florida
and as you know in summer it get's very humid, and I just noticed a couple of spots of mildew in the interior.

My Dad say's the board knows everything.

Thk's,

Snickers


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad your dad thinks highly of the board. Won't claim to know everything, or even many things, but we have a haier (sp??) portable dehumidifier. Works well for us when we are at the coast in the winter. ours was about $100, picked a size that was easy to store, probably holds about 4 gallons of water when it is full, and has a drain option to connect to a drain instead of collecting water in the tank. when the humidity is high, it will fill in about 8 hours the first time, then 12 hours, then about each day once the humidity is under control.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

air dryer

I use a marine air dryer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It may not really need one. Do you leave the roof vents open when not in use or is it buttoned up tight? If you have no ventilation then you will increase the odds of getting mold.


----------

